# Proudest Moment As A Freemason



## jjjjjggggg (Aug 1, 2014)

I saw this question posed by Masonic Vibes on Facebook. It's a great question: what's your proudest moment as a freemason?


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Aug 1, 2014)

Mine? Being raised. 

Having been raised by the grand master was the icing on the cake.

My brother just petitioned, so having the chance to raise him would be a close second.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 2, 2014)

My father was a Freemason, so when I was raised I had very high expectations of the fraternity.  Unfortunately in my small rural Lodge there were few people who took an interest in a new member.   (Or perhaps I am just not very likeable, I can't be sure   anyway, I felt that nobody cared that I was there.)  Nine months later a new petition was read in Lodge and I decided that I did not want the new man to feel unwanted and ignored like I had.  So I made it a point to seek him out, introduce myself, tell him that I had heard his petition read in Lodge, and say that I was looking forward to getting to know him. I invited him to my house, fixed him lunch, talked Masonry, and let him borrow a book.

Until now my greatest source of pride in Masonry has been watching this man become a dynamic, involved Mason who cares about his fellow Masons and takes ownership in his Lodge.  (This probably would have happened anyway but I like to think I contributed to it)

When I moved and changed jurisdictions last year there were three Lodges within driving distance. Even though it was not the closest, I chose the smallest, most stagnant Lodge to join because it had a couple of strong members dedicated to survival and growth who inspired me.  Today I attend all three of those Lodges (being retired is cool) and I meet a lot of local Masons.  But what I am most proud of is that I am in my home Lodge for every meeting, that I stand up in every meeting and read something Masonic that I find interesting or educational, that I know the name of every Brother in my Lodge who has been a Mason for five years or less and that I have talked to him enough to be able to introduce him to someone by saying one interesting thing about him.  I guess what I am saying is that I care about my Lodge and my Lodge Brothers and that I take the time to do something to let them know it, and that is what I am most proud of.


----------



## BroBook (Aug 2, 2014)

Never considered such a question, recently a brother from my new lodge said he was glad that the GAOTU had our paths cross !!! WWEA


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## coachn (Aug 2, 2014)

My Proudest Craft Moment? When I accepted the fact that I was responsible for furthering my Education and Dedicated myself toward making Education occur for me, Regardless of any Support, Non-support, Resistance or Sabotage I would get from my Brothers.  My other Proud Craft Moments are when my Work is Recognized by other Good-Hearted and Well-Educated Brothers as Worthy of my Efforts.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 3, 2014)

The day i give my MM chetachism back. (2 weeks)! Ill get my burial apron and certificate from the UGLE!


----------



## Morris (Aug 3, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> The day i give my MM chetachism back. (2 weeks)! Ill get my burial apron and certificate from the UGLE!


What's a burial apron?


Jeff


----------



## Morris (Aug 3, 2014)

JMorris said:


> What's a burial apron?
> 
> 
> Jeff


I mean I know that it's for your funeral but I've never heard of a reserved one before. 


Jeff


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 4, 2014)

When you give back your MM chetichism you get a certificate ofrecognition from the grand lodge of Florida with a seal on it, and a burial  apron, entitling you to a masonic funeral.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 4, 2014)

Does this apron differ from the apron you will wear as a Master Mason? I, too, am a tad confused, as being a Freemason is what entitles you to a Masonic burial. The apron I was given is intended to be worn through a long career, and finally draped on my casket. (Paraphrasing the presentation.)


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 4, 2014)

Well in florida. You can have a masonic funeral but Can only wear an apron in your casket if you gave back your MM Chetachism. After you give back they have the MWGM of florida comes down and presents you with an apron (its rolled in a tube) which you put in a safe place until your last day on earth. Its said to tell 2 people where it is so they can put it on you at your masonic funeral.

Also the MWGM of florida presents you with a Certificate from the grand lodge of Florida recognizing you are a master mason who gave back his chetachism and received your burial apron.

I actually DID NOT receive an apron when i was raised. Just a masonic bible , my books, some pins, and my ring that i purchased  and had a brother present me.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 4, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Does this apron differ from the apron you will wear as a Master Mason? I, too, am a tad confused, as being a Freemason is what entitles you to a Masonic burial. The apron I was given is intended to be worn through a long career, and finally draped on my casket. (Paraphrasing the presentation.)



The tradition depends on the jurisdiction or even on the lodge.

The presentation talk says it's ours to wear, but a lot of lodges have a local tradition that a brother wears that apron for his first three degrees and then for his final degree into the afterlife not wearing it in between.  These jurisdictions have stacks of cloth aprons for the brothers to wear at meetings.

Other jurisdictions expect a brother to bring his own apron with him to meetings.  Apparently standard in UGLE.

I've been to plenty of Masonic funerals where the family didn't know to have his plain leather apron put on him in the casket.  I've informed my family of the tradition but will they do that?  On the one hand I won't be there to see.  On the other hand I intend to be in a place I can see my family from.  I'm not sure I'll care about the apron from there.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 4, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> The tradition depends on the jurisdiction or even on the lodge.
> 
> The presentation talk says it's ours to wear, but a lot of lodges have a local tradition that a brother wears that apron for his first three degrees and then for his final degree into the afterlife not wearing it in between.  These jurisdictions have stacks of cloth aprons for the brothers to wear at meetings.
> 
> ...


Yep in florida we have a box next to the tyler with a stack of white aprons that we and all guests wear.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 4, 2014)

Florida Masons get a UGLE certificate? Interesting. I wonder if any other American jurisdictions have this addition.
The "wear it versus save it" apron debate will probably go on forever. I've always gone with the presentation I received (wear it) and have yet to find any reference in writing that states you should lock it away until your funeral. Each to their own...


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 4, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Florida Masons get a UGLE certificate? Interesting. I wonder if any other American jurisdictions have this addition.
> The "wear it versus save it" apron debate will probably go on forever. I've always gone with the presentation I received (wear it) and have yet to find any reference in writing that states you should lock it away until your funeral. Each to their own...


Well its called a "burial apron" and im gonna do with it as im told or the intention of.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 4, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Florida Masons get a UGLE certificate? Interesting. I wonder if any other American jurisdictions have this addition.
> The "wear it versus save it" apron debate will probably go on forever. I've always gone with the presentation I received (wear it) and have yet to find any reference in writing that states you should lock it away until your funeral. Each to their own...


No need to wear it, in florida every lodge has aprons at the tyler station when you enter.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 4, 2014)

Understood. Every lodge I've ever been to has that box (including my Mother Lodge), but I still prefer to wear my own.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 4, 2014)

Id like to wear my own also! I saw some cool mastermason aprons with blue border but i spoke to people in my lodge and they said i can only wear the white ones povided.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2014)

Having just been raised last night this was my most proud so far.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 5, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Id like to wear my own also! I saw some cool mastermason aprons with blue border but i spoke to people in my lodge and they said i can only wear the white ones povided.



That's probably a tradition not a rule.  Some jurisdictions have rules about personal aprons (Texas specifies size and restricts design) so it's possible yours says to not wear your presentation apron.  Possible but not likely.  Far more likely is it's a tradition that got out of hand and folks think it's a rule when it's not.

Here's why I think it is extremely unlikely you can't wear a personal apron - I keep my PM apron in my trunk local or traveling and I wear it to almost all meetings.  No one has ever cared.  If folks can wear a PM apron then they can wear an MM apron.  It's a line of reasoning that likely has not occurred to the brothers who told you.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 5, 2014)

Yea the PM's allways bring their own aprons at every lodge ive ever sat in.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 5, 2014)

Several moments come to mind and it's hard to rate one over another -

Entering the building a Mister and leaving the building a Brother on the night I was initiated.  A bigger deal to me than my Raising.

The first time I put on a hat, opened a lodge, initiated a Mister and shook his hand as a Brother.  That hat may be made of cloth but the thing feels like it weighs a ton the first time.

Speaking at the microphone the first time at (California) GL in front of 1800 brothers.  I took a stance again a suggestion by one of the best loved Masons of that generation - A ritual change proposed by the Grand Lecturer.

I had been dating a lady for three weeks when I invited her to the monthly lodge dinner.  It was the annual Ladies Night for wives and widows.  My blood relatives were 3 time zones away and I wanted her to know my family so I took her to lodge.  As soon as we arrived they put us both to work and she loved being treated as family.  More than one Brother took me aside and each conversation went like "You know this dinner is for wives, right?"  "Yeah, I know".  "That soon?  Are you sure?".  "Yeah, I'm sure".  I waited until well after our 10th anniversary before I told my wife the meaning of this event from our first month of dating.

Being installed Worshipful Master the first time by the Grand Master.  My parents had flown in to see the event.

Ducking into a lodge after the action had started so a close friend could hear my voice during one of his degrees, him not knowing I was going to be at his degree.  We'd spent a year discussing Masonry over lunches before he petitioned.

When (Illinois) GL was about to vote on opening business on the EA degree, the DDGM said the Deputy GM wanted to talk.  He asked me to speak in favor based on an article I had written for the state Masonic newspaper.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 6, 2014)

Some of my proudest moments were when I was Raised, when I was installed as WM my first time, when I was dubbed and created a Sir Knight, and my first time knighting someone.

If I had to choose the proudest moment though, I'd have to say seeing the first Master Mason I Raised as Worshipful Master become go through the ranks and be installed as Worshipful Master takes the cake.


----------



## JamesMichael (Aug 6, 2014)

Definitely my MM Degree having my father and brother in attendance. My dad was WM. He raised me.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I had been dating a lady for three weeks when I invited her to the monthly lodge dinner.  It was the annual Ladies Night for wives and widows.  My blood relatives were 3 time zones away and I wanted her to know my family so I took her to lodge.  As soon as we arrived they put us both to work and she loved being treated as family.  More than one Brother took me aside and each conversation went like "You know this dinner is for wives, right?"  "Yeah, I know".  "That soon?  Are you sure?".  "Yeah, I'm sure".  I waited until well after our 10th anniversary before I told my wife the meaning of this event from our first month of dating.



That choked me up brother...

My proudest moment... man.. that's almost an impossible question.

Seeing the first guy I propose become a MM, but even more, watching him at lodge years after smiling talking to some other brother and him not really having the time to spend with me. Makes me smile. I was at his place today. He has another brother at his place the day before...

My first installation, watching a room full of guys and realizing they were there for me. Less proud, more honoured I guess. One level of happiness was especially for my proposer who I knew had invested a lot of time in me. RIP Brother....

My third installation - watching a room of about 120 people including family have the best time..... but listening to the visitors response given by my partner. She knows the lodge well and it was an inspired choice, she spoke so well.... hit the nail right on the head about Freemasonry as only fresh eyes can.... That choice was a master stroke  MWGM installed me and mentioned it widely and positively..Watching about 20 guys from my mother lodge turn up as visitors made my eyes soggy. Them walking in on mass, PMs and MMs together moved me in a way I will never forget..

Watching several guys I've mentored become top quality Masters, esp my latest successor, I just set him up so well and gave him every chance for success which positioned a talented guy to really excel for the benefit of the lodge...

Watching a masonic temple's bank balance grow through my efforts from insolvency to financial security..

Yeah yeah... pride is a sin LOL. .. but I guess the above is really just as much about satisfaction as pride.... I guess if there is one thing I am "proud" of it's producing over 100 editions of our lodge newsletter, at times it's editorials has been on the cutting edge of contentious issues, the best ones *never *get published on the web 

Yeah, and I am proud of my chest full of medals... even though they get dusty and I rarely wear them,.... having them is enough and I actually did stop wearing them because I realised it was purely out of pride.. they tend only to come out at installations now days... in acknowledgement of those what gave em to me and the collective success they represent..


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 5, 2016)

I think the proudest and honored I have ever been is the day I was installed Master. You have a smile on your face, but it's a serious smile because of the solemnity of the day and being busy shaking hands with everyone.

The happiest/most relieved you will be is when the next guy gets installed. Then, the smile is ear to ear, and you are nearly pulling people's arms off shaking them so hard, laughing, and hugging them.

I know the most emotional day for me was my last stated meeting as Master. I was called down out of the East and went to the altar where my dad presented me with a PM knife.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2016)

I think rather than "proud" - the words "moving" and "satisfying" is where my most powerful memories of Freemasonry reside...  thanks for sharing these stories...


----------



## rpbrown (Jan 5, 2016)

Raising my son to MM


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2016)

rpbrown said:


> Raising my son to MM





I think just about any man who's had the privileged of doing that would nominate that same moment


----------



## rpbrown (Jan 5, 2016)

I actually got to watch one of our founding members raise his great grandson (4th generation MM) a couple of years ago


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 14, 2016)

My most prodest moment in as a Mason is watching brothers that I recruited into Masonry get raised in the Lodge I was brought up in and then we would go to the  next level. either it be York Rite or Scottish Rite...It would make me feel proud to have said that I contributed to the growth of my Lodge.....


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 14, 2016)

Must first most proudest moment is when our Lodge a back to school drive. We Handed out school supplies and book bags for the children in our community in Hohenfels, Germany....Now that was unforgettable...


----------

